# Peppermint shrimp eating my corals



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

As the title states I saw this little bugger picking away at my acan and devouring it. All healthy and happy the day before. 

I had suspicions he did the same to my hammer coral. 

Has this happened to anyone else?
I have no aptasia at this time. When I did there were hardly any. I believe he has gone rogue. 

Looking for advice on how to trap this guy as easy as possible and get him out of my tank. 

I am at home with a 4 month old so can't have my arms in the tank all day. 

Thanks for any and all advice. 
Much appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Tall jar with food in it. It'll eventually climb in. 

As for shrimp picking on corals, I find it happens more often when they don't have enough to eat and have to resort to eating coral flesh (although sometimes they're just jerks and like to kill your coral.....).


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Shrimps are annoying .. IMO and damsels, crabs ... blahh, blahh, blahh.


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

Sounds good on the food jar. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

There was an interesting post on Nano Reef Regarding peppermint shrimp in the rock flower appreciation thread. http://www.nano-reef.com/topic/3427...nformation-and-appreciation-thread/?p=5165733 that is the post apparently there are a lot of look-alikes.









The poster in the linked post said that A is the one that eats aptasia the others are whatever.


----------



## Jmbret (Nov 6, 2010)

Sunstar said:


> There was an interesting post on Nano Reef Regarding peppermint shrimp in the rock flower appreciation thread. http://www.nano-reef.com/topic/3427...nformation-and-appreciation-thread/?p=5165733 that is the post apparently there are a lot of look-alikes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent post, thanks!


----------



## 12273 (Nov 3, 2012)

Yeah I've read somewhere also when peppers are confused with a annoying shrimp. I thing it's a camel back that is the nasty one. Sometimes they get sold as peppers because they look almost identical as you can see in the pic provided earlier

http://m.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=497+525+690&pcatid=690

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SarahSuth (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi there great diagram. I'm sure he's a peppermint as he matched the pic and was eating aptasia now I think he's just an a-hole. Spaghetti jar beside tank just dealing with some other tank chaos currently. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darcyr (Jan 24, 2014)

I had one eating my hammer coral but that was after a year and no more aptasia to eat. I caught him with a reversed water bottle trap


----------

